# Happy Birthday jambo



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 23, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-jambo (born 1958, Age: 57)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 23, 2015)

It is an even happier birthday now that Hearts have won the league.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy birthday, Stuart—may you have many more in good health!


----------



## Berean (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Stuart!


----------



## Cymro (Mar 23, 2015)

It must be a very happy 
birthday with Ireland winning the championship.
Bask in your day!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## jambo (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks very much everyone for your good wishes. If you are into word association, then on a day like this the the word Heinz springs to mind. It was indeed a great weekend with the Jambos winning the Championship. I can only hope this time next year they will be 23 points clear in the Premiership. And Jeff it was a great weekend for Irish rugby which pleased my wife and sons. Unfortunately I have had enough of wooden spoons. As they say over here, tiocfaidh ar la and we can then pass the wooden spoon onto someone else.


----------

